# Brennor's RPG Corner



## tetnak (Aug 21, 2007)

Heya everyone!

I'd like to invite you to come check out Brennor's RPG Corner at http://brennor.dyndns.org/rpg/

We have tons of games running right now with great DMs.

Current games being ran:

D20 Games (3.5, Star Wars D20, or D20 Modern):

Dark Sun, Dawnforge, Eberron (2), Savage Tide (Dragon Magazine), Star Wars, Supernova (d20 Modern), The End (Post Apocalyptic Game), Several Oriental Adventure games (Original Fantasy Campaign), and Equinox (Original Fantasy Campaign)

** Most of these games are looking for new players!

Legend of the Five Rings

Three campaigns running

Miscellaneous Games

Mutants and Masterminds, Lord of the Rings, and more ...

Shadowrun Games

One 3rd Edition Gang Game

Storytell Games

One Vampire the Requiem Game.

Please check us out!

Thanks,

Tet


----------

